# Long time, no see.



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Im back!
Sorry, I forgot this place exists.


For the older members here,
It breaks my heart to say, the garage STILL isnt done.
And she's still sitting out by the house under and over a tarp in the cold.

I cant believe it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

_spring Will Be Here In 4 Months. Once You Start Looking Through Mags Like Classic Industries And The Paddock, You'll Get The Fever._


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey I remember you. 


Its still a long 4 monthes I dont want to wait.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Good to see you back, :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Priest said:


> Im back!
> Sorry, I forgot this place exists.
> 
> 
> ...


If the walls and roof are up, that's good enough....get her inside...


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats what my friend and I keep telling my dad
but no

we need to make the drywall look niceee
we need to install 50,000 lights than necessary
we need to install more counters than we need


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Priest said:


> Thats what my friend and I keep telling my dad
> but no
> 
> we need to make the drywall look niceee
> ...


Pfffftttttt some day when he's at work, drag it in and put it on jack stands. What's he gonna do ???:willy:


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Probably what Im going to do the first day of summer break, may God forbid its not in by then.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't feel too bad.... The "Boss" told me before I get my Judge, she wants a garage added on to house it. Well I got a good deal on one and snagged it. Problem is I don't have a dedicated garage to store it and my 05. I keep hearing about it. It's easier to get a garage than it is to find the right car. In the meantime I will agonize.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Don't feel too bad.... The "Boss" told me before I get my Judge, she wants a garage added on to house it. Well I got a good deal on one and snagged it. Problem is I don't have a dedicated garage to store it and my 05. I keep hearing about it. It's easier to get a garage than it is to find the right car. In the meantime I will agonize.


Now here's a guy with his priorities straight ........
Get the car first and then you HAVE to get the bigger garage.:lol:
Being in PA, can't you get a "garage raising" party together ?? If ya weren't so dang far away, I'd help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Now here's a guy with his priorities straight ........
> Get the car first and then you HAVE to get the bigger garage.:lol:
> Being in PA, can't you get a "garage raising" party together ?? If ya weren't so dang far away, I'd help.


I suppose but all the Amish are too busy making those Amish Heathers. LOL they mill the wood and wrap it around heaters imported from China.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I suppose but all the Amish are too busy making those Amish Heathers. LOL they mill the wood and wrap it around heaters imported from China.


I saw the commercial for that, how does that work? 15,000btu, but uses less electricity then a coffee pot? That defies logic and physics.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I,m thinking of building a detached garage/shop. I am going to heat it with one of those tankless water heaters connected to radiant heat tubes in the floor...works great!!! Either that or move some where warm, with reasonable property taxes.:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I saw the commercial for that, how does that work? 15,000btu, but uses less electricity then a coffee pot? That defies logic and physics.


I don't plan on finding out. The Amish SHUN photos and videos. The commercial shows Amish, something that is against their belief.  They also show an Amish guy talking. He has NO accent. :confused They sell a simple mantle for nearly 400 bucks, I can make one for about 50.00. The heater is "FREE" if you purchase a mantle. FREE? I find it hard to believe it will throw the heat they suggest. I think someone is cashing in on the Amish integrity to sell a product.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I,m thinking of building a detached garage/shop. I am going to heat it with one of those tankless water heaters connected to radiant heat tubes in the floor...works great!!! Either that or move some where warm, with reasonable property taxes.:willy:


Never seen one of those. Sounds cool. (or warm  ) I've seen systems that use huge compost piles to heat the water to heat the house, garage and driveway as well as hot water for the house. I'd like to get a heat pump system that buries the pipes below the frost line and then uses a heat pump to heat the house in the winter and cool it in the summer with the fluid it pumps through the ground. With a big enough system you could use it under all the sidewalks and driveway too. That would be sweet to never have to shovel snow again! :cheers


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Apperantly all thats left to do is

plaster the drywall
paint walls
put lights back up
and put a finish on the floor


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I,m thinking of building a detached garage/shop. I am going to heat it with one of those tankless water heaters connected to radiant heat tubes in the floor...works great!!! Either that or move some where warm, with reasonable property taxes.:willy:


In-floor heat is the way to go. I considered it when I built my shop 8 years ago but the cost was still too high. I've never heard of using the tankless heater for this, since they aren't designed to recirculate but I suppose someone came up with the plumbing for it. I have water in my shop but I still haven't sprung for the tankless heater out there to have hot water too. 
That's a good one, "move somewhere warm with reasonable property taxes"....:rofl: You could probably find such a place in the remote areas of NM, TX, OK, AZ but there won't be any jobs or towns nearby for parts and supplies.



Priest said:


> Apparently all that's left to do is
> 
> plaster the drywall
> paint walls
> ...


And I suppose it's too cold there to do that now ?? 
I was gonna put a sealer on my shop floor before I used it too but that was 8 years ago and now it's sealed with motor oil, gear lube and anti-freeze....:lol:


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

good to see you back. My parents moved when I was in high school, and my dad was able to convince the boss to use the basement as a shop. Mom get's her upstairs garage, and dad gets his basement (35'x 50') All worked out good, other than we have soo many vehicles there are still 3-4 sitting outside when I'm home.


----------

